# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  silver spot tang

## SPIRIT

can anyone tell me if there is a difference between the silverspot and the kole tang. when I set up the tank at first I put in a silverspot and it battered some fish that went in afterwards so out it came now because of algea I am about to put in another and I dont want the same thing to happen. My other half doesn't want me to do this but I have to get rid of the algea somehow I would appreciate any thoughts on this matter the new fish arrives tomorrow.

----------


## Timo

> can anyone tell me if there is a difference between the silverspot and the kole tang. when I set up the tank at first I put in a silverspot and it battered some fish that went in afterwards so out it came now because of algea I am about to put in another and I dont want the same thing to happen. My other half doesn't want me to do this but I have to get rid of the algea somehow I would appreciate any thoughts on this matter the new fish arrives tomorrow.


A lot of fish get given common names like nick names. Some differ from place to place. The only thing you can go by is the scientific name. Is it a Ctenochaetus striatus do you know?

As for algae i would go for lots of hermit crabs or mabye lots of snails.

----------


## SPIRIT

thanks for that m8 it gets so confusing  and you get conflickting information.

----------


## UK AQUATICS

There is a difference
if you have problem with algae get the silverspot
both are readily available from TMC
The silverspot tends to be very aggressive much more than the yellow eye tang

----------


## SPIRIT

thanks to all that replied sorry this has taken awhile  but dont seem to have much time at the moment . changed the first silverspot it was very agressive got another its a lot more friendly than the last one.

----------


## Timo

Good to here its all solved and ok for you bud.  :fishy:

----------


## Gary R

> thanks to all that replied sorry this has taken awhile but dont seem to have much time at the moment . changed the first silverspot it was very agressive got another its a lot more friendly than the last one.


You will have to get a couple of pictures up for us to look at as well  :Wink: 

Say hello to pete for me 

Regards Gary

----------

